# COVID-19 testing for players



## lafalafa

Anonymous poll to see if players are getting tested for possible exposure?

2 answers if a test was taken vote for that and then select results if you have them or come back later.

Poll us open for 60 days and you can change your answers until it closes.


----------



## notintheface

If you are going to a tournament, your players, coach, and parents should be tested 2 days prior so you can get results back before you make the drive/flight. Upon returning, you should wait a day or two and then get tested again.

I've been tested 4 times since the beginning of April; if you haven't been tested yet, you should go do it just to see the process. It's very fast, safe, and the new tests aren't the brain ticklers that the old ones were. Simple self-swab up the nose or back of your cheek a little bit.


----------



## Grace T.

notintheface said:


> If you are going to a tournament, your players, coach, and parents should be tested 2 days prior so you can get results back before you make the drive/flight. Upon returning, you should wait a day or two and then get tested again.
> 
> I've been tested 4 times since the beginning of April; if you haven't been tested yet, you should go do it just to see the process. It's very fast, safe, and the new tests aren't the brain ticklers that the old ones were. Simple self-swab up the nose or back of your cheek a little bit.



Right now both private and public testing facilities are under strain due to people wanting to get tested prior to visiting relatives for the thanksgiving holidays and the surge in recent cases.  Here's the view from one of 4 VC drive thru sites today.  The wait is reported to be 3 hours.  The walk up testing facilities in our area are reportedly out of appointments for the foreseable future.  It basically means at least in the VC you are looking at a private facility, which healthy people can be reluctant to go to if they don't have drive thru COVID protocols (no one wants to catch it in the urgent care).  Hopefully a large part of this testing surge is just people wanting to get tested for thanksgiving (I know the inlaws did that prior thanksgiving with their older parents) and will ease off after the thanksgiving weekend


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331304474342694913


----------



## happy9

Grace T. said:


> Right now both private and public testing facilities are under strain due to people wanting to get tested prior to visiting relatives for the thanksgiving holidays and the surge in recent cases.  Here's the view from one of 4 VC drive thru sites today.  The wait is reported to be 3 hours.  The walk up testing facilities in our area are reportedly out of appointments for the foreseable future.  It basically means at least in the VC you are looking at a private facility, which healthy people can be reluctant to go to if they don't have drive thru COVID protocols (no one wants to catch it in the urgent care).  Hopefully a large part of this testing surge is just people wanting to get tested for thanksgiving (I know the inlaws did that prior thanksgiving with their older parents) and will ease off after the thanksgiving weekend
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1331304474342694913


sweet - keep testing, maybe it will drive down positivity rates...or not.


----------



## TangoCity

notintheface said:


> If you are going to a tournament, your players, coach, and parents should be tested 2 days prior so you can get results back before you make the drive/flight. Upon returning, you should wait a day or two and then get tested again.
> 
> I've been tested 4 times since the beginning of April; if you haven't been tested yet, you should go do it just to see the process. It's very fast, safe, and the new tests aren't the brain ticklers that the old ones were. Simple self-swab up the nose or back of your cheek a little bit.


No, No and more No.


----------



## notintheface

TangoCity said:


> No, No and more No.


Have you been tested yet? If you have within the past 2 months you'll know it is not nearly the experience that it was in April.


----------

